# Sevcon G8055 SIN/COS Sensor?



## MC_eKRAD (Nov 5, 2011)

Hello

I'm trying to run a 5 pole pair permanent magnet AC motor with RLS SIN/COS Sensor with the Sevcon G8055 controller. The motor runs with no load but when it goes to the dynotest it suddenly looses commutation.

Does anybody know something about this problem?

Regards

Markus


----------

